# Bales per bundle of twine?



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I have been baling with my new to me Vicon 1901 baler the last few weeks. I love the baler, bales fast and good tight solid bales. I've baled 120 bales the last few days and just wondering how many bales do y'all get per bundle of twine. I bale 4x5 bales and use 20,000ft bundles.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Just depends on how many round you put on each roll I've seen people put lots of raps on and then me I try to only put on about 4 or 5 I just want enough on it to get it to the barn


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yup, gotta know how many wraps, then do some pie are square (even though they always appeared round to me  ) and come up with a very accurate answer for you......


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

my HN648 is set to wrap the max amount, 23 wraps per 4x5 roll..... I get around 45 rolls per 2 rolls of twine, and I use the clover 20,000' rolls also....


----------

